# FF: 50g tank. Comes with Large pictus catfish.



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

The tank is free with the purchase of:
Lights
hang on filter
gravel
heater
hood
Stand

100 bucks. 

The pictus is also free, but you have to pay for his whiskers, they cost 10 dollars.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Now everyone is giving away *"free tanks"* with purchase of...


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

lol... i do like the cat for free with purchase of whiskers though! lol


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

First one was funny and original. After that, it's just annoying.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> First one was funny and original. After that, it's just annoying.


I agree ..........


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

This FF gimmick thing IF you purchase... got to stop. It is LAME and it is not fair for the people who are truly giving aways things for free. Maybe the mods can institute a new rule and force the OP to change the thread or it be removed.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Annoooooooying !


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

how do you people not get that this gimmick isn't funny, its just stupid and irritating...


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

I know some people may see this as "false" advertising... and this may make them feel upset or frusterated (confused?) but I assure you that it is in fact "smart" advertising.

Look at it this way:
the catfish is free with the purchase of whiskers... I mean you get an entire catfish, all you have to do is pay for the whiskers! Say what you will... this is still a good deal.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

monkE said:


> lol... i do like the cat for free with purchase of whiskers though! lol


What can I say, it's a great bargen.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

what if i dont want the whiskers?


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> what if i dont want the whiskers?


Well you don't get the fish then. It's circular logic. Trust me, I wish I could just give you the fish but the whiskers are attached right... and they cost 10 dollars.

brilliant marketing. I feel so smart.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> what if i dont want the whiskers?


What if I only want the whiskers? Agreed something needs to be done about these "FF with purchase of ads". Kinda curious as to why we haven't heard anything from the higher ups thus far... Guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> What if I only want the whiskers? Agreed something needs to be done about these "FF with purchase of ads". Kinda curious as to why we haven't heard anything from the higher ups thus far... Guess I'll just have to wait and see.


You will have to pay for the surgery.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

annoying........................ stop


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

I would like to cancle this statement


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I wouldn't call this ad or the others "good marketing", more like false advertisement... misleading, conning, etc.... not the something great to be known for IMO


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

this is fun lol


----------

